# Mobile battery cooling app



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Dear Team,

Do we have any app from playstore which can keep mobile battery cool and ensure that battery usage is stabilized or maintained?

Many thanks in advance,
Vinod


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

I have only used Cooling Master in the past, but I am sure there are other similar apps that might better fit your needs on Google Play.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

See https://www.androidauthority.com/best-battery-saver-android-apps-266980/


----------

